# My "I dont need to buy anything else" Haul



## oracle1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have been doing a lot of shopping lately and here is the end result: 

Stores:
Michaels
K-Mart
CCO
Jacks
Duane Reade
Coastalscents.com
Beauty Supply store
CVS
Sephora
Saks Fifth Avenue
MAC Store
Bath & Body Works
Macys
H&M
ALDO
and my friend also had a MAC party
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














*MAC*(174,236,231,239,182)
*Essence of Beauty*(Finishing, Blender)
*Image Essentials* (kabuki, eyeliner, eyeshadow, crease, concealer,two-timing eyeliner, powder/bronzer, bluch, angle)
*Posh *(Kabuki)
*Mascara Wand*
*The Balm* (Mini Kabuki)
*Princessa* (Bronzer brush)
*E.L.F.* (Bronzing, 2 eyeshadow, smudge, liner)
*Coastal Scents*( Chisel Fluff, double sided brush, Crescent fluff)
*Upstage prefessional*(Face Brush)











Chi Silk Infusion
MAC Volcanic Ash Exfoliator
MAC Fix +
Neutrogena Wave
Bath & Body Works(Pear Berry spray(3) & lotion(3), Pear Blossom Shower Gel(2) Spray(2)
2 White storage cans
4 clear containers
1.7 oz Jadore Set
1.7 Gucci Envy Me
Round Glass Vase
Kera Care Oil sheen
4 pack of toothbrush holders( great for storing your brushes in while traveling)
2 baby fleece blankets






Rose Art push pencils(20 pack)
NYX e/s 'White"
Milani Brow Fit Kit(Medium)
MAC "Flammable"
NYX Pencils(Emerald City, Coral, Acid Green, Electric Blue, Hot Pink, Dolly Pink, Orange, Charcoal, gold, Taupe, Silver, Sapphire, Satin blue)
NK eye crayons(Silver, Black, dark brown)
H&M teal clutch bag
2 envelope clutch bags from ALDO
MAC "Orange" e/s
MAC " Bright Sunshine" e/s
Loreal HIP "Playful" duo
Loreal HIP " Black" cream e/l
Jordana "Stardust" blush
Jordana "white " e/s
Milani topcoat
purple bag
See thru lip gloss( forgot the brand)
NC45 studio stick











Wood toy chest (I am going to paint it myself)
Wood storage unit 
Round vase
bamboo plant 
River rocks(4 packs)







4" High velocity fan
Carebear baby wipes
Elf foundation brush
Elf clarifying pressed powder
nail scissors
Elf nail polish remover pads
Elf lash & brow mascara
Elf Toasted all over color stick
Elf Tweezers
Carmax lip balm
Elf therapudic conditioning balm
NYX purple pencil
Elf eyelash curler
Tan bag
24 pack of Sharpie Colorful Markers


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

lovely haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

enjoy!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 2, 2008)

wow! I thought I did a lot of shopping! I totally need to get on the buying brushes train, I only have a few and they are all pretty old. 

But your haul is totally awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jul 2, 2008)

lovely

enjoy


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

there are so many goodies there


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

Fabulous hauling!!  You really stocked up on the brushes!!  And Care Bear babywipes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That has to be the cutest thing ever!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 3, 2008)

From a fellow Pearberry addict, nice haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 3, 2008)

Great haul...play on! Have fun!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 3, 2008)

Enjoy!!


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 7, 2008)

Amazing! I think you bought 75% of what a girl could need!

Question: What are all the different bukis for?


----------



## meganrose55 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi! Looks like you had a blast. This might be a silly question, but what is a "mac party"?


----------



## oracle1 (Jul 8, 2008)

I need to get the exact info about how to throw one. One of my girlfriends had a housewarming and she had a person selling MAC products(pro pan, e/s, and some lipsticks) and someone selling jewlery.  Each vendor had there own table set up.  I am sure that for giving the party she gets a discount or some freebeeies out of the deal.  When I get more info I will put up a post


----------



## LOLO-QTR (Jul 8, 2008)

woow

enjoooy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, what a haul! Enjoy


----------

